# When to groom for first time?



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Marvin is looking soooo fluffy. When do people usually groom for the first time? A friend trimmed his eyebrows but now his eyes are burried in his fur again. He is now 14 weeks. 

Also, for brushing/combing, does brushing with a 'slicker' change the quality of the fur? Is it better to use a comb? 

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The first day!

I brush all my puppies way before they go to their new homes. I encourage my puppy owners to brush with some affection while holding them on their lap, so they associate it as a good thing for them. Then, they can transition to a table or some other platform for grooming.

A slicker won't do much damage when they are young, but it will really rip a coat as it grows. I think a comb and a pin brush (without the balls on the tips) are the two best grooming tools you can use. The third item you will want to get later is a small pair of sharp scissors for the mats you missed. (They should be used for cutting INTO the mat, from the skin to the ends of the hair, not cutting the mat out of the hair.)


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I don't have a brush like you described yet, but will get one. I have one of those de-matters that cuts through the matt with sharp little blades. Is that OK? 

Carol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Throw the dematter away!

OK, not really, but I think a dematter should be used only on an extremely rare occasion. I bought a dematter over a year ago and only used it one time (on one dog). 

Just keep him brushed out and when you come to a small mat (and you'll have a lot more of them between 10 mos and 15 month old), just deal with that individual mat by using a comb and sharp scissors that will help unravel some of the key hairs. 

If you brush him daily, you'll have very little work to do and he will enjoy it too. If you do it a couple of times a week, you're better off than not doing it at all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree. Start combing from day one, gently, with loads of praise and the pup will know it's a daily thing. It may only take 5 mins. to brush/comb, clean the gunk off the eyes and butt (if there is gunk) and smell/look at the ears. As pup gets older, it might take more time, but by then he's used to being handled and will likely not make a huge deal out of it. 

After every combing, I give the dogs a massage (a quick one) and they get a special treat. It's our routine. I use a rubber mat on top of my dining table since it's what is the most comfortable for me.

You'll want to keep his pads trimmed a bit so he doesn't slip and slide so much and maybe a small area around the anus to keep things neat. I've also trimmed on the belly so it doesn't smell of pee. 

Good luck and keep it happy!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar is now almost five Months and he has never been to the Groomers at all. I'm hoping that he can keep all his hair until he's a year old at least. His eyes are another story but I've been seriously considering leaving them. I can't really see them but he seems to be able to see OK so I will leave them for now.

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Derek 
If you are thinking of taking your dog to a groomer - you should start now and ask around until you find a good one and one that you can trust . 
Going to a groomer can be a very scary thing for these little guys .. I do not groom them - they go to the groomer and I started taking them as soon as they could go safely .. They would just go for orientation to see what it is like and to hear the dryers as they are commercial grade and they are noisy . 
They would go to see Auntie Lois and Uncle Lee ( He does the shampoo)and to learn how to be crate and to be quiet . You want to go to one who crates dogs - does not tie them in a stall .
Lois has condos so Cosmo and Ahnold are always together except when they are being bathed or they are on the table ..
It is important that you tell her how you want them groomed . Sometimes it takes a session or two to get the look you like best .. . Even though I have two dogs - she does each one differently to match their personality and size .


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Gotcha..thanks for that. Actualy I'm not sure if the Vet would be able to recommend someone. They do grooming at the Vets and she has done Radar's nails a couple of times no problem. I'm not sure if they would do a good enough job or if because he's a regular down there they would do a very good job. 

I would really like to do it msyelf. I have seen it done and even tried it myself. It didn't seem to dificult you just need to take it slow and remember that it's a long tedious process sometimes.

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Derek 
Your doggie is adorable and he does not look like he needs too much done .. At least that is how he looks in the picture ..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I just posted some pics of him after a bath....he looks better than the avatar gives him credit for.

Derek


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I brought Duncan to the groomers for the first time after he had all his shots.This is what the groomer and vet recommended.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico hasn't been to the groomer yet, but now that he's had all his shots I'm planning to take him in the next week or two (he just turned 4 months old). He gets weekly baths at home, and we brush and comb him every other day or so. We've clipped his nails and clipped the hair between his paw pads a couple times, and we clean his eyes and ears and brush his teeth. But his little face needs a trim, and I haven't worked up to pulling the hair out of his ears, so he really needs a trip to the groomer.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I may bring Radar in for grooming if he begins to get things trapped in there and the mats get so bad he needs to be shaved. I don't feel like spending two hours just trying to get mats out if I can just get the problem fixed with a couple minutes worth of trim. I would like to learn how to do it myself if I could. I do my own hair with a trimmer and shave it with a razor. I know a Hav is different but I think I can learn how to do it. 

Derek


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an appointment with the groomer for Tuesday. What should I tell her about what I want done and what I don't want done. I want to keep him in the full coat but I'd love to get some of that hair out of his eyes, without compromising the havanese look. Any advice? She already told me she'll do his nails, pads and ears. Anything I need to know about shampoos that groomers use and what should I get for a shampoo for in between groomings.

Also, for now I've been both combing and brushing him at least once a day, yesterday twice. It seems rather easy now since his coat is so silky and he's not matted. I bought a comb, I think they call it rotating and a pin brush. They both seem to work well so far, but I have no idea how to do his face and ears.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been brushing/combing/grooming my guys since the day I got them. My big guys get professional groom every 8 weeks and I give them a bath myself every 4 weeks and shave their faces. They get brushed (head, feet and tail) daily. Bugsy gets brushed every day,sometimes twice a day and get a bath weekly. I take him to the groomer ocassionally, when I don't feel like doing him myself.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow that sounds like quite the routine. I would love to be able to dedicate the time like that to Radar. He does get special treatment and I try and brush him when I get home from work for some bonding time.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you groom them every day, it only takes a couple of minutes (unless they are blowing coat) and it is a great routine together. Piaget loves when he sees me pull out the brush. He runs over and throws his head into my lap and then flips over for belly brushing first. He's so funny. When I get down to his rear, he lets me brush a few times and then gets distracted by one of the girls and bolts off to chase one of them. So that area always takes a few coaxes back, but it's a fun game for now. We'll move to the table for grooming soon.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar has yet to get to that stage where he's voluntarily getting on his back and wanting a brush. He mostly just tries to eat the bristles. What will happen though is sometimes I will get some opposition to the brushing and then Radar will just give up and sit there and grin and bear it sorta. He likes it at the end though when it's all said and done.

Then Radar does his full body shake and his hair all falls naturally to the sides. I Love the Way Radar's hair falls when he shakes. He has the natural part in the middle where the hair falls down evenly on both sides. He's gonna have a wondefuk coat when he's older.

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree about them having their shots - and we gave Bordadella as well . I was careful and spaced their shots but the vet insisted on Bordadella before puppy classes and grooming . That is why I said safely .. Of course not the rabies as there is a lot of controversy as to when it is safe to give that shot especially in a Havanese .. 
There is so much more information out there now that was not available when Asta was a puppy . 
That is why this forum is so wonderful as people share and we all learn from experience - good and bad .. 
That is why I stress finding a good groomer . Derek I am not sure vets always have the best information .. It really varies with the individual ..
One vet I went to had no clue .. He was not familiar with the breed Havanese and he did not like small dogs .. He came very highly recommended - two people raved about him - he was the pits .. and I did not go back to him ..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Agree with the Vet Comment. Just like sometimes your Mother knows Best for her child I think the same can be said for our Hav's

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The first time Kodi went to the groomer he was 7 mos. He was shaved almost hairless because of matting. Shelby has never been to a groomer, and she is 10 mos old. I think you have to know your dog. I bathe them in the sink about every 2-3 weeks and brush them as often as possible.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> If you groom them every day, it only takes a couple of minutes (unless they are blowing coat) and it is a great routine together. .


What happens when they're blowing coat?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Blowing Coat is when the Adult Coat comes in. Sometimes they can matt like crazy. I would guess that it's different for all Havs.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> What happens when they're blowing coat?


That is when the puppy hairs start falling out and the adult hairs are coming in. The transition period makes an easy place for many mats to easily grow. If you brush them a few times a day during that period, which can last a couple of months, it will be much easier on both of you.

Bitches that are not spayed can also blow coat during every season as well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm combing and brushing Milo at least twice a day (that is the parts I can reach). I'm not quite sure what to do with his face. He has a few spots that where the hair is clicked together (been there since I got him). I don't want to hurt him so I was waiting till he is groomed on Tuesday. The rest of his coat is shiny and not matted so it's easy to do.

If this has been mentioned before forgive me for asking again, but at what age does the puppy coat start to go and the adult coat grow in?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Geri, I've used a soft warm wet wash cloth to do the face/beard since Biscuit was little, usually daily, because that area gets crusty with food, water, nosing around in the grass. Then I brush it out with a soft brush. I don't do anything to the ears other than brush with a soft brush---the groomer cleans them every 2 wks or so. 


He is probably a real wiggle-worm right now, but when he gets more comfortable and agreeable to your handling, you should also clean his inner eye corners daily with a soft warm wet cloth or paper towel, and then remove the softened debris with a little flea comb. This can be tricky cause you don't want to poke him. But they learn to love it. Biscuit is very patient.

Honestly, Geri, that is the cutest dog I have ever seen. I had to show my husband his pic. That coloring!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been wondering about Geri's coat question, too, i.e. when does the adult coat come in. Biscuit is 10 months old and still has the same very silky coat he had as a puppy. It is really easy-care, barely ever mats. Will that change,or does it depend on the dog?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The coat change varies, but it seems like most people start noticing it around 10 months old. Some are a little earlier and there are a few that are later. Sometimes it doesn't last very long, while other dogs go through it for several months.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks. There's so much to learn. Amy, I'm going to try the soft washcloth for his face but I have no idea what a flea comb looks like. Guess I'll Google it. I'm afraid of hurting him so I'll give it all a try.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Geri*, you can get the flea comb just about anywhere that carries pet stuff, in the grooming section with the brushes. It's metal and about 4 in long with a handle, and then some finely spaced teeth to comb out fleas or debris. I would get him comfortable with having his face wiped first, before trying the flea comb, but it is really a no brainer when you get the hang of it, and both of you comfortable w/his being handled.

I know the learning curve seems steep at first, but this will all become second nature in no time.

Thanks, *Kimberly*, you are the resident expert and I so appreciate your helpfulness on this forum.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Speaking of washcloths....what do you all use to give your Hav's a little Rear End...Clean-Up? Sometimes Radar has a Cling-On hanging and I don't want to use anything that will irritate his rear-end. I usually just use a warm cloth but it gets so trapped in the hair.....one day he got some on his nose and it got in the hair and wouldn't come out after some time.....he was my little _ _ _ _ Head.....LOL.....ound: 

Derek


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Derek,

I don't have an answer to your problem unless you can use wet wipes like we do on children, but your post had me ROFLMAO.:laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek, I use wet wipes made for dogs, though I'm sure you could use baby ones as well. I actually will use one on Kubrick after almost every poop since he tends to always have SOMETHING back there.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I think it's time for Radar's usual Butt Buzz... give em a little trim on the rear to keep the cling-ons at bay until I can wet wipe him.

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It helps to keep the back end combed but if Rufus ever does have a little oopsie, I learned a cool trick on another forum that works for us. I keep a small shaker with cornstarch powder in it, in the bathroom. I just tip him up and dust his bum with the cornstarch. Then I go over his bum with a small comb and the cling-ons come right out! Voila! *I keep a separate (clearly marked) comb in the bathroom just for this purpose.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Derek, 

We think it's time for Oscar to have his first butt buzz as he is now getting cling-ons. Do you use scissors or clippers and how in the world do you manage to get him to hold still? Do treatr work to distract him or what? I really don't want to take him to the groomer yet.

Marsha


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I haven't trimmed Radar myself but if I were to trim him I would definitely wait until it's pretty late and he's tired or I will get my Wife to hold him and don't let him see what you are doing at all. You can also give him a treat while you do it to make sure he associates the trimming with treat time and a positive effect.

Derek


----------

